# Strange balloon like bubble in betta's fin; any clues on are appreciated.



## Cassandy (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been searching everywhere and cannot find anything like this.. it's not clear at all, it's solid in color and seems to be causing very mild swimming issues.

I've attached a pic below, I can't figure out how to post it straight to this


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Do you have another picture? I dont quite know what the pic is refering to D:
Is it like his fin looks ballooned, like a long cylinder type thing?


----------



## Cassandy (Jan 13, 2011)

*Another pic of "balloon/bubble thing".....*

I'll eventually figure out how people get the actual pic to show up on the post instead of the link :lol:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohh.. Thats very odd D: Ive never heard of that or seen that..
Could it be a cyst? Or perhaps just a sore?


----------



## Cassandy (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not sure either, but it seems to float, or at least want to.. it's always upward no matter how he swims; poor lil guy


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a few bettas whos tails have curled up like that... there might just be an air bubble stuck in there or something. I don't think it's a tumour or cyst, but it is possible.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dont think I have an answer for you but you must have an awsome camera to take pics like that! Amazing details! My camera is good but I cant get good pics of my bettas


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Good luck with him. Im sure he'll be fine, and that its just a weird little thing.
:3 <3


----------



## Cassandy (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank You Tsoto!! My fiance gave it to me, it's getting older so I'm sure you can find a cheap one ;D

Fujifilm 
"FinePix" A330
http://www.digitalcamerainfo.com/content/FujiFilm-FinePix-A330-Digital-Camera-Review.htm


----------



## Cassandy (Jan 13, 2011)

*Thank You All!<3*

:thankyou:

I was so worried about my lil Luda Fish, thank you all for putting my mind at ease! I'll keep an eye on him and post pics of any new developments, Hope you all have an awesome night! 

:yourock:


----------

